# Most dangerous job in the world



## v2 (Apr 3, 2007)

Perils on aircraft carriers - Dumpalink.com


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2007)

Interesting.It seems that if you work on an aircraft carrier you have to be faster than a lightning.A documentary on this has been showed on the Discovery channel recently.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 3, 2007)

The most dangerous job in the world is that of the Alaskan Crab Fisherman in the Bering Sea, during winter of course...


----------



## v2 (Apr 3, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> The most dangerous job in the world is that of the Alsakan Crab Fisherman in the Bering Sea, during winter of course...



Have you some wideos?


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 3, 2007)

v2 said:


> Have you some wideos?



Its on the Discovery Channel. And they have DVD's for sale for the episodes.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 3, 2007)

U agree sys???


----------



## Erich (Apr 3, 2007)

try being involved in Mountain rescue in the winter, well below 0F and 100 mph winds while traversing over 14,000 feet high on a knife-edge ridge


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 3, 2007)

A clip of just how bad it can get up there...

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5iHdDiiXAA_


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 3, 2007)

Thats not a job Erich, thats fun...


----------



## Erich (Apr 3, 2007)

it can be friend unless you find the party frozen like a popsicle


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 3, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> U agree sys???



I would say its the most dangerous job in the world, for a commercial undertaking.

All the rest have to do with law enforcement or military, and are hazardous by nature.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2007)

When I was back in the states the last time I was watching that show about the crab fishing. It was called "The most dangerous Catch" I think. It was quite interesting.


----------



## Erich (Apr 4, 2007)

a mtn guide or in the guide service has nothing to do with the military/commercial undertaking. in fact I was in co-habitat with a friend for years amdist playing elsewhere in the world for many years, and did I use this training for military.......... ~

it's a wonder I couldn't get insurance coverage for myslef/wife at the time


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 4, 2007)

Taxi driver. In fact, Taxi driver in Washington DC South East part of the District. A third world cess pool.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2007)

I did not think it was that bad in DC. Me and my wife never had a problem walking around at night or anything. We probably did not go into the bad parts I guess but whereever we went it was extremely friendly and we never felt unsafe.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 4, 2007)

It's only in the SE part of the district. Most other areas are relatively safe. The SE is like watching a cops episode. And most certainly, a clean cut white gentemen with a blond wife would not be caught dead walking around down there after dark. Not racist, just facts.

I used to stay on the very outskirts of the SE part of the district on 2nd and C street next to the Library of Congress. On more than one occasion, the MANY private security guards would go out of their way and warn me not to stand outside while I was attempting to get some fresh air or smoking a cigar. And the handfull of times I stayed forther in, literally crack dealers and cops jumping out of unmarked cars was a nightly event. Sad really for the capitol of such a great nation.


----------



## Erich (Apr 4, 2007)

is there anything climbable in SE D.C. ?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 4, 2007)

Yea, the Capitol Building.. Ill meet u there in 2 weeks Erich, and Ill supply the caribiners...


> It was called "The most dangerous Catch" I think. It was quite interesting.


Its called the Deadlist Catch and its on the Discovery Channel... The clip I posted about the rouge wave was from that show, last season...


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 4, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Its called the Deadlist Catch and its on the Discovery Channel... .



season 2 just started this week


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 4, 2007)

Yea I watched the first episode....


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 5, 2007)

Was that the one where the deckhand gets hit by a 40lb chunk of ice that falls from the rigging?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 5, 2007)

Yea, and it missed his noggin by 3 inches... He woulda died...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2007)

Yep. He was a lucky man. He shook it off for the cameras, but you could see he was in real pain even though the ice hit him a glancing blow on the back at about a 5 degree angle. Change that to a 90 degree wallop on the head and he would have been on ice for the ride home.


----------

